# What Weapon ??



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been trying to decide what weapon to use for my upcoming bear hunt. I will have a bait site, and depending on the location of the site, I've been wrestling with my choice of weapons. 

If one of the two sites is in the thick heavy timber, I'll have to use a tree stand. My weapon choice to use would be archery or the .44 mag Redhawk. With a bait in cover (tree canopy) but more of a open area, I would use a ground blind and weapons to consider would be a ML, rifle or .44mag lever. 

Lets hear what your thoughts are.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Use the hawg leg. Real men don't use bows.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm thinking either a lever gun or a ML (percussion, patched round ball).


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

.38-55 with octagonal barrel


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

🏹Tough men use the bow up close and very personal just hope he doesn’t see you if you’re on the ground. 🏹 Without a rifle most guys are afraid and just can’t get the job done 😆


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm a sucker for a good lever gun, I'd go that route.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Bow and arrow for sure


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe I need to watch another episode of Tim Wells, and get-er-done with a spear??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are thinking about this wrong. What gun dont you have that will work good for bear? Then thats what you tell the wife  

"I need a XXXYYYZZZ bear gun for this upcoming hunt!"

LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

44 mag either way 👍


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone try a 44mag in a Thompson Contender? I'm curious how that behaves.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got one with the 14" barrel.

I got it to shoot sillowets with but ended up just hunting with it.

I shot a cow elk with it at 75 yards and she dropped like a rock from a 240 grain Speer bullet.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

On second thought, I'm thinking an atlatl would be cool.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd probably use a shotgun. Once you're within 20 yards it really doesn't matter. Shoot it with a bow, rifle, ml, shotgun, pistol- it will still be dead. Never understood the whole bow at 20 yards is more noble than rifle at 20 yards.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> You are thinking about this wrong. What gun dont you have that will work good for bear? Then thats what you tell the wife
> 
> "I need a XXXYYYZZZ bear gun for this upcoming hunt!"
> 
> ...


That's the issue. There isn't any other "gun"/caliber I really want or need. I don't have a rifle like a 460 rem. or any other African caliber. The biggest is a 338 WM and I haven't fired that in ten+ years. Now if a 28gage shotgun would put a bear down FAST, I could see me getting one of those.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> On second thought, I'm thinking an atlatl would be cool.


Funny you mention that weapon. I was going to make a recurve bow out of some cross-country skis for shooting carp. Then I had the brilliant idea of an Atlatl. I'd need to research that more to see about making one and TONS OF PRACTICE to be efficient.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

taxidermist said:


> That's the issue. There isn't any other "gun"/caliber I really want or need. I don't have a rifle like a 460 rem. or any other African caliber. The biggest is a 338 WM and I haven't fired that in ten+ years. Now if a 28gage shotgun would put a bear down FAST, I could see me getting one of those.


350 legend would be on my list of guns to buy for a bear over bait gun. 16"


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

What ever makes you happy. The hunt is more important to me. Maybe alternate days and weapons.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Packout said:


> I'd probably use a shotgun. Once you're within 20 yards it really doesn't matter. Shoot it with a bow, rifle, ml, shotgun, pistol- it will still be dead. Never understood the whole bow at 20 yards is more noble than rifle at 20 yards.


I’d say because with Archery you purposely get as close as possible while anyone with a rifle at 20 yards would be an accident.🤔
Some people will say “oh you need a 300win mag” and I’m like why would I want to shoot that far away? 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think some bow hunters might be getting a little snobbish here. If they are so high and mighty, why don't they just start counting coup on elk instead of sticking an arrow in the side of some animal and watching it run off to die a slow death. Oh yeah, I know, I know, many hunters make bad shots regardless of what weapon they use and animals run off to suffer a slow death. Actually, if you think abut it, choosing and using the most deadly weapon available should be part of being the best possible hunter you can be...no? I would just like to see less self aggrandizement based upon choice of weapons. Bow hunters are not better hunters or for that matter better people cause they use a bow. What foolishness. If you like to use a bow, fine, use a bow, but don't come on here with stuff like "a rifle hunter at 20 yards would be an accident" or "why would I want to shoot that far away".


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm right there with you, Taxidermist. I'm leaning towards using my recurve, but I'm not sure. First, I've never shot a bear and never shot any animal from a treestand before. I'm practicing shooting from an elevated position, but I can't practice shot placement. "Experts" are no help because they can't agree - "middle of the middle"? 5 inches back? Not likely to get a double lung opportunity, either. Last thing I want is a wounded bear. 

Fortunately, we don't have to commit one way or the other. A more pressing issue for me right now is getting the COR. I have a general idea of where I want to hunt, but there's too much snow to get in there and pin point my stations. Hoping to get in there any day, now. But how hard is it to get approved? Do applications get rejected often or is it just a formality?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Why would you discount a 300 mag just for a close shot? If it works it works. 

I've used a 340 Weatherby on a cottontail rabbit at ten yards along with grouse. You just have to be careful with your shot placement.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

" You just have to be careful with your shot placement. "

In other words, learn to shoot and hit the target!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When shooting eddible birds and small game it is also about head shots only if you plan to eat them after using a high-powered rifle to take them when legal 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I don’t mind other peoples preferences. If you like to shoot from different zip codes then good for you, excellent shooter good job but I don’t like to 🤷🏼‍♂️ Film your rifle hunt where you sneak up on an elk at 20 yards 🤔 No need to feel insecure of how you like to hunt 🤦🏼‍♂️ Just state your preferences without your original intended comment to then complain about the turned table 😆 I’d say get a bow and see how different your opinion will change when it comes to archery. 😎


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've hunted deer, elk, and other big game along with small game with archery, handguns, and rifles. And have taken all of them with those weapons.

Then there are the small game animals and birds that I have taken with a wrist rocket, however I don't recommend using a wrist rocket on a bear, either close or long range.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

What about having two of the guns on your list with you? Maybe the Redhawk and the lever gun. That way if the bear appears like a ghost at the bait as they tend to do, you are ready with the lever gun. Or…if a bear happens to wander close by the stand or the blind on his way to the bait you can take him with the handgun. Options are fun. I plan to use a 30-30 and a 10mm for my Wasatch bear next month.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm really hesitant to use a tree stand. I've used them for deer/elk and had success, but I think it's a PITA setting one up and then "sneaking" in and out. Climbing or descending from a tree in the dark sucks. I'll have the Redhawk at all times, but I'm 90% sure I'll be in a ground blind.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Well how did the hunt go? Did you get the bear?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Well how did the hunt go? Did you get the bear?


The hunt doesn't begin until August.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Just saw this. I had a buddy that booked a bear hunt in Canada. The outfitter would only allow archery. He claimed rifle hunters wounded too many bears and archery was better for bears. It was 100% out of tree stands over bait. Friend took a nice bear. Only animal he has taken with a bow.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

goforbroke said:


> Just saw this. I had a buddy that booked a bear hunt in Canada. The outfitter would only allow archery. He claimed rifle hunters wounded too many bears and archery was better for bears. It was 100% out of tree stands over bait. Friend took a nice bear. Only animal he has taken with a bow.


I am guessing the outfitters reasoning was due to hunters shooting high with a rifle at closer distances from a treestand.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

What about a Ruger Deer Hunter? You mentioned 44 mag rifle. Might be time to find one cause “you need it “.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

one4fishing said:


> What about a Ruger Deer Hunter? You mentioned 44 mag rifle. Might be time to find one cause “you need it “.


OK, I just kicked myself in the rear again. 

I had so many opportunities to pick up one, two, or three of these rifles and never did. I told myself that I would kick myself whenever someone mentioned one. 

The biggest firearm regret that I didn't buy when I had a chance was a match set of Auto-Mag pistols in 44 mag with two 357 Auto-Mag barrels with consecutive serial numbers. They were being sold in Salt Lake for $1500, back in the late 70's. OK, I just kicked myself again.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Critter said:


> OK, I just kicked myself in the rear again.
> 
> I had so many opportunities to pick up one, two, or three of these rifles and never did. I told myself that I would kick myself whenever someone mentioned one.
> 
> The biggest firearm regret that I didn't buy when I had a chance was a match set of Auto-Mag pistols in 44 mag with two 357 Auto-Mag barrels with consecutive serial numbers. They were being sold in Salt Lake for $1500, back in the late 70's. OK, I just kicked myself again.


It’s funny how long some things sting for. I coulda picked up a deer hunter for 80 bucks years back. Figured I was too broke at the time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

one4fishing said:


> What about a Ruger Deer Hunter? You mentioned 44 mag rifle. Might be time to find one cause “you need it “.


I have a lever .44mag I've had for over 20 years, I think its been that long since I've shot it. 😕 Someone mentioned a 350 legend. Plenty of ammo available, but, not anything available to make the ammo go boom down the pipe. 

I think the weapon I end up using will depend on the location of the bait stations, and my blind location to the bait. I don't want to limit my window of sight with sitting to far away, but I also don't want to be on top of the bait. I've ruled out the bow-n-arrow 90% for the reason of not wanting to climb a tree every time in the dark. (I have a climber now and will likely be solo hunting) 

The deal I've experienced with bears and bait locations, is having a bait in the nasty thick timber. Placing baits in a more "open area" tends to hinder them from coming into the site during daylight. I know of a few great areas in the nasty stuff that has tons of trees with bear scratches and activity. I'm hoping I can get the side by side up the roads this or next weekend. A week ago, there were still impassible areas with snow where limited sunlight hits the road. 

I think the summer tag holders will have a great hunt in a couple weeks. The boars should be on the move looking for a sow to breed.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I too have a 44 mag lever gun I was planning on using for my bear tag this fall. 100 yards is about the max range before the bullet starts dropping like a rock, but under that it hits pretty hard. It's light, handy to pack around, and has enough back up cartridges in the magazine for some quick follow shots if needed.

I just got back from San Juan this past weekend where one of my hound buddies dad got a nice strawberry blonde boar with a Thompson contender pistol chambered in .30-30, it worked well.


----------

